# Minor races 2019 (contains spoilers)



## rich p (27 Jan 2019)

Viviani continues his streak winning the Cadel Evans race, while Richeze 'wins' the San Juan criterium.
Cav's seasonal comeback but he'll surely struggle against Gaviria, Al Hodge and Sagan.


----------



## roadrash (27 Jan 2019)

I would agree re cav, im not saying he wont win any sprints anymore but it wont be easy for him ,as said last year there was something of a changing of the guard last season.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jan 2019)

QS looking good again,perfect timing and teamwork for Viviani thought he was going to get pipped at the line by Ewan.


----------



## rich p (28 Jan 2019)

Gaviria is still the man to beat in a straight shoot out sprint. Cav in 8th so not too far off the pace.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2019)

Alaphillipe literally rode away from Quintana and (Benoot?) in today’s uphill finish at Sam Juan.Incredible. What a rider 

Evenepaul looking very good.


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2019)

400bhp said:


> Alaphillipe literally rode away from Quintana and (Benoot?) in today’s uphill finish at Sam Juan.Incredible. What a rider
> 
> Evenepaul looking very good.


Gaviria did remarkably well too too hang on.
CN renamed Winner Anaconda in the report which is nice!


----------



## dragon72 (30 Jan 2019)

Is anyone else irked by the use of the letter b in Cyclingnews' spelling of Bora rider Grobschartner[sic]'s name?
It's a scharfes S, not a b, dummkopfs.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Jan 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Is anyone else irked by the use of the letter b in Cyclingnews' spelling of Bora rider Grobschartner[sic]'s name?



No


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2019)

A Sky one-two in the Jayco Sun Herald with Owen Doull winning from Luke Rowe from the break


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2019)

CX worlds this weekend.

Ben Tulett defended his junior title. Good effort after a difficult year.

Tom Pidcock just won the U23 race. Made it look pretty easy. Turner in 6th - may be a bit disappointed with that given his recent form.


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2019)

Damn. Sanne Cant beat the Dutch Armada to retain her CX World title. Super smart clean riding, although Lucinda Brand must be wondering how she lost that one.


----------



## Asa Post (2 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Damn. Sanne Cant beat the Dutch Armada to retain her CX World title. Super smart clean riding, although Lucinda Brand must be wondering how she lost that one.


I think Brand knows that she lost because she kept falling off.


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2019)

MvdP duly won the men’s CX worlds. Wout van Aert have it a go but the rest of the field had clearly decided that it was a race for second place.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2019)

Anaconda wins the San Juan with Sam Bennett winning the final stage. I'm pleased for him.
Kittel with a win in Majorca - his first fir a year.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2019)

Blimey, I think I'm flogging a dead horse on here!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Feb 2019)

Only just started watching Tour of Valencia,saw Trentin yesterday and Van Avermat take the win today.Work is getting in the way !


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Feb 2019)

Seems like a age ago,forgot Swifty had signed for.sky.Is he a sprinter as such ?


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Blimey, I think I'm flogging a dead horse on here!



No, not at all, keep up the good work, I am happy today as Christophe Laporte (Cofidis) won stage two of a really minor race, the Etoile Dr Besseges.

Still don't like the new kit though!!


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Seems like a age ago,forgot Swifty had signed for.sky.Is he a sprinter as such ?


I saw him interviewed the other day and he said he wasn't. His problem is that there's usually someone better than him at longer tougher finishes. Notably in the MSR and even Peter Kennaugh on a couple of occasions iirc


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Feb 2019)

Tour of Columbia starts soon I think,training ride for Froome and Bernal ? Anyone know if it's on TV/Eurosport ?


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

cant see boasan hagen keeping the leaders jersey today


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

I cant get used to seeing G.V.A in new colours


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> I cant get used to seeing G.V.A in new colours


Tango ! Orange is the new black


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour of Columbia starts soon I think,training ride for Froome and Bernal ? Anyone know if it's on TV/Eurosport ?


Not on Eurosport 1 this week, nor can I find it in an EPG search. Does its website show any media or broadcast partners?


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

I would love to see Dan Martin have a dig today but there are quite a few not far of GC today.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> Not on Eurosport 1 this week, nor can I find it in an EPG search. Does its website show any media or broadcast partners?


Not seen anything,some big names in it and would of been good for Columbia i would of thought.Gaviria,Bernal,Quintanna to name a few.Thanks anyway.


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

it will be froomes first race of the season too


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

good to see adam yates take a stage win as izaguire takes the leaders jersey


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2019)

A lot of bodies down there in the last couple of km , good win for Dylan Groenewegen,.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour of Columbia starts soon I think,training ride for Froome and Bernal ? Anyone know if it's on TV/Eurosport ?








Tweeted them, reply


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2019)

^^^^^bastids^^^^^


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2019)

Bobby Mhor said:


> View attachment 451720
> 
> Tweeted them, reply


Thanks for that,shame fancied watching it !


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> A lot of bodies down there in the last couple of km , good win for Dylan Groenewegen,.



View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1094611835565813760?s=19

Overall winner Izzaguire.


----------



## Slow But Determined (11 Feb 2019)

Christophe Laporte (Cofidis) wins the GC at the Etoile De Besseges.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/TeamSky/status/1094914014050742272?s=19

They missed a trick not televising this I think,bit of hero worship !


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2019)

EF education won the TT today in tour of Columbia,decent crowds

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1095375988354138114?s=19

It's on ESPN I think,if anyone's got that.My kids can get it on laptop.Dont ask me how ! I struggle with the remote for the Tv !


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It's on ESPN I think,if anyone's got that.My kids can get it on laptop.Dont ask me how ! I struggle with the remote for the Tv !


3.30pm tomorrow, 4.30pm Thursday. It seems to be in my TV's internet list too, but I've not tried it yet.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> EF education won the TT today in tour of Columbia,decent crowds
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1095375988354138114?s=19
> 
> It's on ESPN I think,if anyone's got that.My kids can get it on laptop.Dont ask me how ! I struggle with the remote for the Tv !



I was watching the ESPN 2 link earlier but it seemed to be a loop with EF and Sky, crowds were something else..


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2019)

Head of TV at Eurosport....Tour of Columbia with huge crowds and a stellar line up or UAE tour with some nice sandy desert shots and the odd camel mmmm decisions ?


----------



## mjr (12 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Head of TV at Eurosport....Tour of Columbia with huge crowds and a stellar line up or UAE tour with some nice sandy desert shots and the odd camel mmmm decisions ?


It all depends which costs less or makes them more to show (I think some races still do all the TV production themselves and then basically sponsor their own show to get it broadcast) and which the advertisers pay more to advertise in.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Feb 2019)

As above...
Some of these races outside the norm are let's just say 'offered' to Eurosport,
I'd imagine the Middle East races are, as are Tour of Turkey, Azerbaijan etc...
The recent Tour Down under stuff is adverts and a bit of cycling flung in...
I'm not complaining (just let my Player run out without renewing until an offer pops up)

meanwhile Eurosport One has become the Home of Cheeky Chappies who ping their balls around a green thin carpet...


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2019)

Think my subscription runs out in a few weeks,probally when classics start.How much is it ? Hopefully get a 19.99 offer.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Think my subscription runs out in a few weeks,probally when classics start.How much is it ? Hopefully get a 19.99 offer.


My first year of having it, 
hopefully a follow up reduced offer but apparently they are not on the ball like other subscriptions..
I get it through cable but use it when I'm not at home...
£39.99 current price....
plenty offers during the year I think...
hotukdeals is a good place to check...
there are voucher sites who occasionally pick something up...


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2019)

Al Hodge wins the bunch sprint in Colombia


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2019)

What happened to Gaviria ? Was he not in the sprint


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> What happened to Gaviria ? Was he not in the sprint


I dunno!


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> I dunno!


He didn't make the top 10 today...I had a look and someone's comment said he finished but he sick,flu ?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Feb 2019)

Watched the last 40 k of tour of columbia today,its on espn2 but i watched on tiz.cycling.racing.Spanish commentary but for some that could be preferable to KIrby ?r
Sebastian Milano uae took the stage win.


----------



## Slow But Determined (14 Feb 2019)

A real "minor race" for us to watch next week, comes right past our front door, Volta Ao Algarve, flying out Saturday.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Blimey, I think I'm flogging a dead horse on here!


You sound like one of those Australian trainers


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2019)

Bob Jungels won todays stage at the Tour of Columbia with Allaphilipe coming in 3rd.Takes him to the no 1 spot on GC

GC after stage 4
1. Bob Jungels (lux)
2. Julian Alaphilippe (fra) + 0.02
3. Daniel Martínez (col) + 0.04
4. Lawson Craddock (gbr) s.t.
5. Egan Bernal (col) + 0.12
6. Jhonatan Narváez (ecu) + 0.13
7. Iván Sosa (col) + 0.14
8. Sebastián Henao (col) s.t.
9. Miguel Ángel López (col) + 0.18
10. Hernando Bohórquez (col) + 0.26


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You sound like one of those Australian trainers


Shane rich p Sutton ?


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Shane rich p Sutton ?


I thought he meant running shoes...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Feb 2019)

Stage 5 of the Tour Colombia today was just great - rollicking action all the last 30km - and Alaphilippe was a monster. He's really becoming an amazing rider. If Sky does end up becoming a Colombian team then this race won't be 'minor' any more...


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Stage 5 of the Tour Colombia today was just great - rollicking action all the last 30km - and Alaphilippe was a monster. He's really becoming an amazing rider. If Sky does end up becoming a Colombian team then this race won't be 'minor' any more...


He's certainly showing his form early with that win,not easy breathing never mind racing at that altitude.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Feb 2019)

Brilliant final stage of the Tour of Columbia today.Quintanna took the stage and Lopez took the overall win.
I think Lopez played a blinder by letting Quintana win the stage and play it out between him and Sosa


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2019)

Great win for Pascal Ackerman of Bored Hands grower at Classica Almeria.

Ominous for Kittel and I'm not sure which way: when Mezgec when right of Trentin and Ackerman went left, Marcel chose the correct wheel but didn't quite have enough road left to pass him. It depends where he is in his training cycle, I think... but the cycling podcast reports that Cat usher Alp e sin will be deciding who goes to which races based on performance so he may be trying to score early wins to "qualify" for his team's Tour team, which would make losing to Ackerman worrying.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> Great win for Pascal Ackerman of Bored Hands grower at Classica Almeria.
> 
> Ominous for Kittel and I'm not sure which way: when Mezgec when right of Trentin and Ackerman went left, Marcel chose the correct wheel but didn't quite have enough road left to pass him. It depends where he is in his training cycle, I think... but the cycling podcast reports that Cat usher Alp e sin will be deciding who goes to which races based on performance so he may be trying to score early wins to "qualify" for his team's Tour team, which would make losing to Ackerman worrying.


Just watched that,think it was more down to his timing/tactics.He wasn't far off.I guess second isn't that bad at the start of the year.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2019)

So Sonny Colbrelli wins S4 of the Tour of Oman, giving Bahrain Merida their first win of the year.
That leaves just two World Tour teams who are without a win this season.
I can't remember who though!
Sunweb maybe, is one


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/n6FN0mqPqCw

Cobrelli looked good in the last km.Classics winner this year ? Kristoff not as happy,said he was impeded by the ag2r rider.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Brilliant final stage of the Tour of Columbia today.Quintanna took the stage and Lopez took the overall win.
> I think Lopez played a blinder by letting Quintana win the stage and play it out between him and Sosa



It was utterly mental, particularly where Quintana got knocked off by some idiot trying take a selfie and falling backwards into the riders. In general, the crowds on that final hill were just too crazy.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Feb 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It was utterly mental, particularly where Quintana got knocked off by some idiot trying take a selfie and falling backwards into the riders. In general, the crowds on that final hill were just too crazy.


Yes i watched that ! Theres excitement and over enthusiasm ! Crowds were mad...quite a few stray dogs aswell,i think a rider got took down by one earlier in the race.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2019)

Tours of the Algarve, Andalucia and Oman on Eurosport this afternoon Shame it's not raining or I could binge watch with a clear conscience


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Tours of the Algarve, Andalucia and Oman on Eurosport this afternoon Shame it's not raining or I could binge watch with a clear conscience


It's pissing down here,still can't get out of work.Saying that I've watched football the last two evenings,there's no way Mrs Adam is gonna let me hog the Tv again !!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It's pissing down here,still can't get out of work.Saying that I've watched football the last two evenings,there's no way Mrs Adam is gonna let me hog the Tv again !!


It's so warm and sunny here that I'm going to get stuck into the gardening!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> It's so warm and sunny here that I'm going to get stuck into the gardening!


WTF are ya...southeast Asia ?


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> WTF are ya...southeast Asia ?


south east Asia England is basking in T shirt weather!


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

pissing down in wigan , guess who will be binge watching


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> It's so warm and sunny here that I'm going to get stuck into the gardening!





roadrash said:


> pissing down in wigan , guess who will be binge watching


He won't hear you...he's tending to his vineyard .


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

oiy Eurosport , get the fekin skiing off and cycling on


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2019)

Do me a favour of anyone is watching,remember this is a spoilers thread if you can.Im going to watch later.


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

I thought contains spoilers means it will contain talk of the race and/or results


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> I thought contains spoilers means it will contain talk of the race and/or results


Yer right..fire away.Ill close my eyes !


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He won't hear you...he's tending to his vineyard .





Adam4868 said:


> He won't hear you...he's tending to his vineyard .


Looks like it's going to be a good vintage this year...


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2019)

Looks lovely scenery and 18 degrees in Andalucia


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

certainly better weather than wigan


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

Timed to perfection by tim wellens, astana did the lions share of the work and took 2nd and 3rd .


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

tour of Algarve That's a big crash 7km from the finish, a hell of a lot of riders down


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2019)

Fabio Jakobsen ,quickstep take the win.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2019)

Mathieu vdP signed off on his CX season with two wins last weekend. I think that was 32 victories from 33 starts.

Today he won the first stage of the Tour of Antalya.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2019)

stage win for Dylan groanagain as demare was caught out of position but still managed second place in the algarve


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2019)

Simon yates took the queen stage in ruta del sol.Pretty impressive attack,i think his brother was third ?


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2019)

4th for adam yates


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2019)

Simon looked good and it's so nice to hear Carlton Kirby mangling the English language, talking bollox and sniggering at his own 'jokes'.
Plus ca change...


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Simon looked good and it's so nice to hear Carlton Kirby mangling the English language, talking bollox and sniggering at his own 'jokes'.
> Plus ca change...


You need to pace yourself with Carlton,by Lombardia youll enjoy his factoids.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> You need to pace yourself with Carlton,by Lombardia youll enjoy his factoids.


I feel sorry for me but the professionalism and self restraint of his co-commentators is amazing


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

pogacar rode the final climb well after running out of team mates and wins the gc with 14 seconds in hand at the tour Algarve.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> So Sonny Colbrelli wins S4 of the Tour of Oman, giving Bahrain Merida their first win of the year.
> That leaves just two World Tour teams who are without a win this season.
> I can't remember who though!
> Sunweb maybe, is one


Sunweb and Ag2r are without wins I think.


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

what a nob Kirby is..... simon yates is on a flat ramp right now....what the feck is a flat ramp , you fekin utter bell end


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2019)

Opening weekend of the classics..exited !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2019)

Valverde took the stage win in UAE today.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2019)

Valverdes first win in the rainbow bands, Roglic looked strong on the climb hanging on to the leaders jersey, a good effort from Dan Martin too.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2019)

I like Roglic as a rider,hopefully he's got a win in him soon.Valverde just seems to get better with age !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2019)

Wheres Brommers ? anyone seen or heard of him ?


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2019)

last on the forum on 15 feb according to his profile, lets give him a shout @brommers


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2019)

The T of the Sandy Flatfest is probably good training, good PR and good weather, for the peloton, but the parcours is dull even when they shove a hill at the end of a bore fest. Money talks, I suppose.
Still the last 10km was okay with ValvPiti getting his first win in the stripes and James Knox ending up in the top 10 in GC.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> The T of the Sandy Flatfest is probably good training, good PR and good weather, for the peloton, but the parcours is dull even when they shove a hill at the end of a bore fest. Money talks, I suppose.
> Still the last 10km was okay with ValvPiti getting his first win in the stripes and James Knox ending up in the top 10 in GC.


Looked like the moon or something ! Suprised they havent tried cobbles somewhere in the desert... just for a bit of exitement.I dont think Valverde was the strongest there today,i think Roglic just put too much down early.Tactically Valverde killed it.Boring race though,like you say its just money.
Back to the classics i fancy Rowe to win something this year,hes cost me money too many times !


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2019)

caleb ewan takes the stage win , crash at 8km to go held up quite a few riders , a few suffering time wise. david gaudu the best young rider who was 3rd in the gc losing 1 min 30 secs


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Feb 2019)

Punchy ride by Caleb,i presume Valverde got caught in crash ?


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2019)

He was held up by it , made it back to the bunch but took a big effort


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Looked like the moon or something ! Suprised they havent tried cobbles somewhere in the desert... just for a bit of exitement.I dont think Valverde was the strongest there today,i think Roglic just put too much down early.Tactically Valverde killed it.Boring race though,like you say its just money.
> Back to the classics i fancy Rowe to win something this year,hes cost me money too many times !


I put a fiver on Rowe for the weekend aswell....your finished with me Luke !

View: https://twitter.com/LukeRowe1990/status/1101051339365335040?s=19


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2019)

Apparently david gaudu ..."claimed" ….to have a mechanical in the final 3km and was given the same time as the peleton and is in third place 38 secs behind roglic.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2019)

Can Roglic hold on ? Hope so.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2019)

The way hes been riding , I think he will...


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2019)

Krisstoff walked over the finish line yesterday after snapping a rear chainstay  now THAT is a mechanical


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> Apparently david gaudu ..."claimed" ….to have a mechanical in the final 3km and was given the same time as the peleton and is in third place 38 secs behind roglic.


I didn't realise the 'same time rule' was for mechanicals as well as crashes.
I had wondered why James Knox wasn't the young rider leader though. Shame.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2019)

bloody hell this is a slow stage, half hour behind the slowest estimated time


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2019)

well racing finally started in the last 10km, bloody hell that close between Viviani , kittel ,gaviria, but Viviani takes it


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Feb 2019)

Viviani,. Gaviria. KIttel Bennet. Not the most exciting of stages.Only watched last 7 k


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> Apparently david gaudu ..."claimed" ….to have a mechanical in the final 3km and was given the same time as the peleton and is in third place 38 secs behind roglic.


It did look like it was mechanical not rider to me because he seemed to be OK so I guess he was confident of being given the same time. Has anyone reported what it was?


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2019)

Carlton Kirby and Brian Smith mentioned a puncture , but said when they reviewed the footage it didn't look like he had a flat.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Mar 2019)

Roglic takes stage 6 at UAE.Suprised there wasn't more attacks at the end ?


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2019)

I thought Dan Martin might take the stage when he attacked, surprised at no attack from Valverde, De Plus did a monster turn at the front on that climb


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> I thought Dan Martin might take the stage when he attacked, surprised at no attack from Valverde, De Plus did a monster turn at the front on that climb


Probally not steep enough ?


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2019)

It wasn't as decisive as it was built up to be .
Tom Dumoulin failed to get Sunweb off the mark in 2019.
Have AG2R got anyone who can win a race?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Mar 2019)

Naesen for a classic ? Or should that be Bardet..I've always liked Bardet,and he showed last season (Strada bianchi) that he'll have a go at anything.Its a shame he's just missed out on quite a bit.It would be hard to think he'd win a grand tour ?


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Naesen for a classic ? Or should that be Bardet..I've always liked Bardet,and he showed last season (Strada bianchi) that he'll have a go at anything.Its a shame he's just missed out on quite a bit.It would be hard to think he'd win a grand tour ?


They're possibles, true, but usually find someone to beat them. Bardet is one of my favourite riders so I hope it's him.
They've got a few who can win the odd breakaway, Vuillermoz, Geniez, Latour, Gougeard?
They'll be last to win this season I suspect.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2019)

Today's E3 ? GVA ? Another Stannard solo would be nice ! 
As for Bardet same with me,always liked him.Its a shame there's so much reliance on TT in the tours.But at least there a great attacking team.His time will come,+(been saying it for years !)


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2019)

Sam Bennet takes his second win of the season winning the last sprint stage beating gaviria and Viviana and ewan.


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2019)

Stybar takes the first of the spring classics


----------



## User169 (2 Mar 2019)

And Chantal Blaak. 

The commissaires had to neutralize the women’s race just as they were about to overtake the men.


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> And Chantal Blaak.
> 
> The commissaires had to neutralize the women’s race just as they were about to overtake the men.



Yes, I heard that on Eurosport.
Do you have any details DP ?

OT, perhaps: should we have a separate thread for the "2019 Spring Classics" ?
I feel that "Minor races 2019"rather undermines their status.

Oh, and great win by Stybar; he saw the opportunity and took it.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2019)

Too much pissing about for second place !


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2019)

Andrew Br said:


> Yes, I heard that on Eurosport.
> Do you have any details DP ?
> 
> OT, perhaps: should we have a separate thread for the "2019 Spring Classics" ?
> ...


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/han...s-to-neutralize-womens-omloop-het-nieuwsblad/


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Too much pissing about for second place !



That's bike racing.
Stybar took off, everyone else waited for Van Avermaert to chase. Van Av knew it was up to him and he had to either burn his matches to try to get back on terms with Stybar knowing that he would tow the rest of the group to the line or he had to wait as he was, probably, the best sprinter in the that group and settle for second. I think he made the correct decision, especially as he'd already made several efforts to close down a few breaks prior to Stybar launching.
Exciting racing.
I love the one day races; so much more satisfying than the Tours.


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/han...s-to-neutralize-womens-omloop-het-nieuwsblad/



Thanks for that.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2019)

Andrew Br said:


> That's bike racing.
> Stybar took off, everyone else waited for Van Avermaert to chase. Van Av knew it was up to him and he had to either burn his matches to try to get back on terms with Stybar knowing that he would tow the rest of the group to the line or he had to wait as he was, probably, the best sprinter in the that group and settle for second. I think he made the correct decision, especially as he'd already made several efforts to close down a few breaks prior to Stybar launching.
> Exciting racing.
> I love the one day races; so much more satisfying than the Tours.


Yea it was a deserved win.Can he win today again,his form and his team look pretty good ! 
I opened a thread just for the classics ?


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Today's E3 ?


Nope. 29 March this year. https://www.e3binckbankclassic.be/


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Nope. 29 March this year. https://www.e3binckbankclassic.be/


Duh ! It's cause I couldn't spell it !


----------



## mjr (20 Mar 2019)

Good win for Cees Bol (Sunweb) over Pascal Ackermann (Bored Hands Grower) today at Nokere Koerse but a lot of crashes, including a breakaway Roompot rider ending his break by failing to stay in (or bump out of) the gutter on a cobbled section and a complete horror crash on the start of the finish cobbles which looked to be started when someone clipped a decelerating lead-out man and ended with at least three riders finishing in ambulances including van der Poel. 

Highlights times over in the TV thread. Interesting stereotypical Belgian early-season racing but probably not for the squeamish!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Good win for Cees Bol (Sunweb) over Pascal Ackermann (Bored Hands Grower) today at Nokere Koerse but a lot of crashes, including a breakaway Roompot rider ending his break by failing to stay in (or bump out of) the gutter on a cobbled section and a complete horror crash on the start of the finish cobbles which looked to be started when someone clipped a decelerating lead-out man and ended with at least three riders finishing in ambulances including van der Poel.
> 
> Highlights times over in the TV thread. Interesting stereotypical Belgian early-season racing but probably not for the squeamish!


Watched the highlights last night,your right it was like wacky races ! Plenty of pinch points that saw quite a few in the dyke at one point.Some lovely commentary also"well that's what you expect racing in Belgium"


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2019)

Groenewegen took the win in 3 days panne.Gaviria and Viviani in 2,3.He made the final Sprint look suprisingly easy.The man to beat in the sprint at the moment it seems.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Groenewegen took the win in 3 days panne.Gaviria and Viviani in 2,3.He made the final Sprint look suprisingly easy.The man to beat in the sprint at the moment it seems.



In a power sprint like this one absolutely - he is a beast. Put a slight gradient in or some wind or a more crowded field, or technical turns just before the end and he's vulnerable to the cleverer sprinters or those with greater acceleration over short distances.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Mar 2019)

Good win for Stybar in E3.

View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1111661763458674688?s=19


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Good win for Stybar in E3.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclocross24/status/1111661763458674688?s=19



Good race that. He has come good this year after his ability to bag big wins being questioned . Looks like he's good for a renewed contract.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> Good race that. He has come good this year after his ability to bag big wins being questioned . Looks like he's good for a renewed contract.


Same for Wout ,matter of time before a win.Flanders ?


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2019)

Cracking Ghent-Wevelgem today and Luke Rowe has just bridged to the leading five...


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2019)

Yes just watched that,I've allways fancied Rowe for a classics win.Some effort just to bridge over.Im not so sure those 5 can make it last though ? Nice to see Sagan back in the mix


----------



## roadrash (31 Mar 2019)

Kristoff now trying to do the same as Rowe


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2019)

Last chance saloon ! 1,5k to go


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2019)

Kilristoff Degengolb, Naesen
1 2 3


----------



## roadrash (31 Mar 2019)

is kilristoff a cousin of kristoff


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> is kilristoff a cousin of kristoff


I'm shite at spelling the best of times,worse on my phone !


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2019)

I didn't think Kristoff still had that in him.
Kudos, chapeau, hat and hatt


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Mar 2019)

Regarding Kristoff,me neither missed a quite a bit of race,but he must of put some big effort on his own to try and get back in.Didnt think he'd have the legs at the end,but he made it look easy enough.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2019)

Quite an eventful few days for MvdP. Nasty looking crash in Nokere, followed by.a win at GP Denain and then grabbing 4th yesterday at GW.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Apr 2019)

Rather less good day for the Dutch rider, Robbert de Greef (Alecto) this weekend - he's only 27 but suffered a heart attack while on a cobbled section right near the start of the Omloop van de Braakman. He's been placed in an artificial coma, and he is said to be in serious danger. I hope he recovers. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-greef-placed-in-artificial-coma-following-heart-attack/


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Rather less good day for the Dutch rider, Robbert de Greef (Alecto) this weekend - he's only 27 but suffered a heart attack while on a cobbled section right near the start of the Omloop van de Braakman. He's been placed in an artificial coma, and he is said to be in serious danger. I hope he recovers.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-greef-placed-in-artificial-coma-following-heart-attack/


Just read that somewhere,sad news.Heres hoping he makes a full recovery.


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2019)

Just having a squint at the starters in Dwars door Vlaanderen and saw that Harry Tanfield is in the Katusha team.

I hadn't noticed before but it looks like the transition to World Tour is proving a tough first year.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/harry-tanfield


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Just having a squint at the starters in Dwars door Vlaanderen and saw that Harry Tanfield is in the Katusha team.
> 
> I hadn't noticed before but it looks like the transition to World Tour is proving a tough first year.
> 
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/harry-tanfield


Did he not pull out of Ghent wevelgem ? I think he raced a few hours of it,said it was tougher than he thought.


----------



## dragon72 (2 Apr 2019)

Looks like Cav won't be a feature at all this spring at least. I've wrongfully written his career off as moribund in the past only for him to come back winning, but I just don't see him every being a favourite in big races any more even if he does come back. Do you?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Looks like Cav won't be a feature at all this spring at least. I've wrongfully written his career off as moribund in the past only for him to come back winning, but I just don't see him every being a favourite in big races any more even if he does come back. Do you?


He's not race fit now,but I'd doubt he won't be at the Tour.He will want to try for.the record.I really hope he can do it and retire at the top.


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2019)

Hope against hope but unlikely.


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2019)

MvdP wins Dwars door Vlaanderen!


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

There was quite a few crashes in that race too, bob jungels tried to drop Mvdp a couple of times, jungles knew he wouldn't win in a sprint , and finished third


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2019)

MvdP is a monster, isn't he? He could definitely take the Ronde too.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

He is a bit of an animal, is Ronde too long for him though at 266km, ive just asked the question about flanders here..
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-classics-spoilers.246406/post-5589251


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2019)

MvdP wins 1st stage of Ronde van de Sarthe today. 

Thankfully in black shorts today. He’s decided white are bad luck.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2019)




----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2019)

Late night ?

View: https://twitter.com/UCI_cycling/status/1115703531732791296?s=19


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2019)

Shoulderprize today as named by UK Cycling Expert. The semi classic seasons doesn't get much more minor than this. 
Some decent sprinters to duke it out but no Gaviria, Kristoff or.......
.....Cav!
ISTR that this was Cav's break out victory back in his youth.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Shoulderprize today as named by UK Cycling Expert. The semi classic seasons doesn't get much more minor than this.
> Some decent sprinters to duke it out but no Gaviria, Kristoff or.......
> .....Cav!
> ISTR that this was Cav's break out victory back in his youth.


First ever professional win.Its hard to see where Cav is at the moment.I did read somewhere his team saying they didnt know when he would next race.I know hes after the Tour stage wins but its a big ask with no racing prior.
Saying that ive done more than Froome and ill still back him for the Tour ! (Slight exageration !)


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2019)

Rodney van Vlaanderen U23 yesterday. Dane Andreas Stockbro took the win with Brit Jake Stewart in third. Tom Pidcock looked to be well placed, but crashed out in the last few kms. My daughters mates brother came in 50th.


----------



## brommers (15 Apr 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> First ever professional win.Its hard to see where Cav is at the moment.I did read somewhere his team saying they didnt know when he would next race.I know hes after the Tour stage wins but its a big ask with no racing prior.


Tour of Turkey


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2019)

Matthews, VDP, Impey, Wellens and Alaphillipe broken away in the Brabantsje Pils. 14km to go and looks like it may stick


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2019)

MVDP wins the sprint. What a talent to beat JA and MM in a sprint.


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> MVDP wins the sprint. What a talent to beat JA and MM in a sprint.



A fine sprint indeed, it look as though JA shut the door on MM but he would have been well beaten in any case. 

Amstel on Sunday is shaping up to be a cracking race.


----------



## mjr (22 Apr 2019)

Geoghan Hart off in a breakaway with teammate Sivakov plus defending champ Nibali and Majka in the Tour of the Alps but under 10s gap with 7km still to go so looks unlikely to survive.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Apr 2019)

But survive he did!


----------



## mjr (22 Apr 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> But survive he did!


Not really. Caught but still able to sprint.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Apr 2019)

First pro win,looking good Tao.


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2019)

Another first pro win for another sky rider 21 year old Pavel sivakov at tour of the alps


----------



## User169 (23 Apr 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Rather less good day for the Dutch rider, Robbert de Greef (Alecto) this weekend - he's only 27 but suffered a heart attack while on a cobbled section right near the start of the Omloop van de Braakman. He's been placed in an artificial coma, and he is said to be in serious danger. I hope he recovers.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/de-greef-placed-in-artificial-coma-following-heart-attack/



Still in a coma. If his condition improves, he'll be eligible for a heart transplant.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Another first pro win for another sky rider 21 year old Pavel sivakov at tour of the alps


Great stage again,I read of Sivakov recently bring touted as a 'young Froome' ! I think his mum and dad were both cyclists Theres certainly great talent coming through.


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2019)

Nibali is looking strong , attack after attack


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2019)

Nice to see Nibali attack yesterday,hes looking good.Froome playing domestique for Sky,Sivakov.Ill watch today's stage later this evening.


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2019)

it must be about 6 or 7 times as soon as froome pulls sivakov back Nibali goes again


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2019)

brilliant stage that was , another stage win for sky


----------



## dragon72 (25 Apr 2019)

Sky bossed that stage and dealt with Nibali really well. I love how Nibali attacks even in races where he doesn't need to. He's the most entertaing GC contender in procycling of his generation, IMO.


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2019)

@dragon72 He was certainly the most entertaining today that's for sure


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2019)

TGH was quietly impressive, managing to claw his way back on after every attack. 
Sivakov looked like he could have covered Nibali anyway.
Nibali should have saved his matches for a more sustained attack nearer the summit and then tried to keep away on the descent, instead of attacking and slowing many times...IMHO!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2019)

Entertaining from Nibali but Sky controlled that from start to finish.Sky 1,2 on GC.
Some Sprint at the end from TGH against Nibali though.Hes been on top form this week.


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2019)

An unexpectedly good tactical race from other than the usual suspects .. 
... plus superb scenery


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> Still in a coma. If his condition improves, he'll be eligible for a heart transplant.



Very sad to say that Robbert de Greef has died.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/robbert-de-greef-dies-aged-27/


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Very sad to say that Robbert de Greef has died.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/robbert-de-greef-dies-aged-27/


That's shoot news ! Thoughts are with his family.


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2019)

sad news indeed ..


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Very sad to say that Robbert de Greef has died.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/robbert-de-greef-dies-aged-27/



That’s awful. I took his teams statement last Friday to mean things were looking better for him.


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2019)

2nd stage win for masnada and sivakov takes the GC...skys youngsters go out with a flurry of wins


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2019)

Eurosport gets on my tits, cycling came on 30 mins later than advertised, while they showed 30 mins af cycling ,skating, skiing crashes,...…. and didn't show podium again ….fekers


----------



## dragon72 (26 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Eurosport gets on my tits, cycling came on 30 mins later than advertised, while they showed 30 mins af cycling ,skating, skiing crashes,...…. and didn't show podium again ….fekers



I live in Mexico, so can't get Eurosport on the telly, but I watched it on Global Cycling Network via their Facebook feed. Intelligent commentary (choice of English, LatAm Spanish or Portuguese) and full coverage including podiums. They're doing full live coverage of the Le Tour de Yorkshire too. Sorted.


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2019)

itv 4 covering all the tour of Yorkshire


----------



## rich p (13 May 2019)

Nice weather in California.


----------



## mjr (14 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Nice weather in California.


Shame about the race!


----------



## rich p (14 May 2019)

mjr said:


> Shame about the race!


It never fails to not excite...


----------



## rich p (15 May 2019)

Teejay leads from Moscon but the most notable thing is that the remarkable Quickstep win machine, team have managed to find two more stage wins from lesser known riders.
Cavagna and Asgreen.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

Watched a bit of the race last night,some pretty entertaining desending by Cavagna to take the stage win....excuse the commentary,makes you yearn for Carlton.

View: https://twitter.com/kericadair/status/1128479158814666752?s=19


----------



## rich p (15 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> excuse the commentary,makes you yearn for Carlton.


It was bad... 
... but not that bad. 
Cavagna was a masterclass in lack of descending skills only bettered by Wiggo and Pinot recently


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

What was his break from 70k ish ? I think he was probally tired enough.A matter of just staying upright.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched a bit of the race last night,some pretty entertaining desending by Cavagna to take the stage win....excuse the commentary,makes you yearn for Carlton.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/kericadair/status/1128479158814666752?s=19



Cripes! Was he sleep riding, that was awful stuff.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Cripes! Was he sleep riding, that was awful stuff.


I was crapping myself when he took his hands of the bars for the victory celebration !


----------



## rich p (17 May 2019)

Back from the boozer only to find that the stage was over already. 
I'm over it now...


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

The Tour of Norway starts today and they don't get much bigger more northern, than that!

Edvald B-H could make it a 4th win and DD could do with it.
Cummings is back after his injury and Ben Swift too.
Should be nice scenery!


----------



## rich p (28 May 2019)

On a more parochial note, my nephew is DS/general manager of the Aussie squad, Team Bridgelane , and they won the Tour of Japan with Chris Harper recently
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-japan/2019/gc


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2019)

Kristoff leads EB-H by one second in Norway. Gripping stuff


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jun 2019)

The Tour of Norway exists in case anyone is finding the Giro too exciting.


----------



## brommers (2 Jun 2019)

52nd Paris-Roubaix Espoirs (1.2U)
Winner: *Tom Pidcock!*


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2019)

Halvorsen finally won a race for Ineos in Norway but Kristoff beat EBH for the GC.
Calm down now.


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2019)

The Norwegian Sprint Championships


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jun 2019)

It's kind of annoying because Norway has some seriously hard mountain roads and they could make a much more varied parcours. But I guess they figure that all the climbers are in Italy...


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2019)

Apparently Cav is riding in the Tour of Slovenia in a couple of weeks time - not sure why as the stages look hilly and not many opportunities for sprinters.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> Apparently Cav is riding in the Tour of Slovenia in a couple of weeks time - not sure why as the stages look hilly and not many opportunities for sprinters.



Training for TdF - he's got to get over some hills in that...


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2019)

I get that, but you would think that being in a sprint or two could build his confidence (or maybe not)


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2019)

brommers said:


> Apparently Cav is riding in the Tour of Slovenia in a couple of weeks time - not sure why as the stages look hilly and not many opportunities for sprinters.


Hes used this race a few times before as training for the Tour I think ?


----------



## brommers (14 Jun 2019)

Ethan Hayter has won the prologue and stage 1 of the Giro Ciclistico d'Italia (2.2U) Under 23 race, and he's only 20.


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2019)

Tour of Belgium.

Neutral service refuses to give Nathan van Hooydonck a wheel. Watch to the end for context!


View: https://youtu.be/__PK8WqOH4w


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2019)

Remco Evenpoel leading his home tour at the tender age of 19.
I was a day out and he wins the GC.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2019)

Cav starting ion the aforementioned Tour of Slovenia today. 
Ackerman is there so we should get a clearer picture of where he's at.


----------



## Slow But Determined (19 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Tour of Belgium.
> 
> Neutral service refuses to give Nathan van Hooydonck a wheel. Watch to the end for context!
> 
> ...




Can't get video to play, why wouldn't they give him a wheel?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2019)

I think he threw the first wheel at them,in their direction ? The neutral car must of thought feck you then !


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2019)

He's Eddy Bosberg's nephew by the way.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Cav starting ion the aforementioned Tour of Slovenia today.
> Ackerman is there so we should get a clearer picture of where he's at.


Caught a bit of this race today and it wasn't looking too good for Cav,will he get picked for the Tour ?


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Caught a bit of this race today and it wasn't looking too good for Cav,will he get picked for the Tour ?


Only in desperation by DD, I'd have thought. If he can't get over a 3rd cat climb in Slovenia, it doesn't look good.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2019)

Really minor but 4 out of 8 stages won by Brits.
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-ciclistico-d-italia/2019/stage-7/stages

Alf doesn't appear to have a team. How does that work? Do they enter as freelancers?


----------



## Slow But Determined (25 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Only in desperation by DD, I'd have thought. If he can't get over a 3rd cat climb in Slovenia, it doesn't look good.



Did anybody else catch "the pot plant" incident in this race
As the riders went through a village a group of about eight people started holding their pot plants in the air as some sort of celebration. 

I remember the Yugoslav brandies being strong so I guess these people had sampled a few!


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2019)

Dries De Bondt takes Halle-Ingooigem after the accelerating Dee coo Nick train took itself out along with most of the field, by colliding with his decelerating lead out man. Looked like no serious injuries, which is good news for the Belgian national championships!


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2019)

That crash took out a lot of quickstep riders after all the work they put in


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Dries De Bondt takes Halle-Ingooigem after the accelerating Dee coo Nick train took itself out


A sentence you won't find anywhere but cycling.


----------



## mjr (26 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> That crash took out a lot of quickstep riders after all the work they put in


Did anyone manage to see who was driving the train when it crashed? They're probably not going to be popular back at the team bus.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Really minor but 4 out of 8 stages won by Brits.
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/giro-ciclistico-d-italia/2019/stage-7/stages
> 
> Alf doesn't appear to have a team. How does that work? Do they enter as freelancers?



They're likely to be riding under a team's entry sheet and in their kit - one of my son's team rode for Torelli in Switzerland doing this recently.


----------



## BalkanExpress (27 Jun 2019)

mjr said:


> Did anyone manage to see who was driving the train when it crashed? They're probably not going to be popular back at the team bus.



From 16.35 a reminder that even pros should shoulder check (as opposed to shoulder-check)


View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7bxs6w


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2019)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/adriatica-ionica-race/2019/startlist
Cav due to start the adriatica race tomorrow.
I hope he's _super-motivated_ to show what he could have achieved at the Tour.
It's a decent start list but not many top sprinters for obvious reasons. He needs to show something if he's going to get one last chance in another team next year. Bahrain Merida?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2019)

Bahrain Merida looks the most likely Is Ellingsworth there ? I'm sure that will suit Cav.
I'm glad he's racing now,like you say it'll probally motivate him more.They have a better line up than they've got at the tour !


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2019)

Cav is a bit of a hero and ambassador in that neck of the woods.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2019)

I don't know the details but Cav was 109th on a pan-flat looking stage which kind of exonerates Doug Ryder.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2019)

Drinks can be handed out from km zero, extra feed zone, misting zone on the route and shortened by about 40km (still over 160 IIRC) at GP Cerami (Europe Tour)

View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2352269284888314&id=294607330654530&refid=17


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

In the Adriatica Ionica first stage, Quickstep had the top 3 places and 5 in the top 14.
Greedy!


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2019)

Hmmm, no back story but Cav was a DNF today on S2


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2019)

Whats up with him ? Not seen or heard anything


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, no back story but Cav was a DNF today on S2


No wonder.

View: https://twitter.com/conordunnealot/status/1154793440468766721?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2019)

Classica San Sebastian today.
Stellar field but not sure if the many TdF riders will be full gas.
Some I've never heard of such as...
... Niklas Eg...for example 

... Amanuel Ghebreigzabhier which is Eritrean for cheeseburger...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Aug 2019)

Duly won by Remco Eevenepole, the third of the fearsome trio of young low countries riders alongside Van Aert and Van der Poel.


----------



## brommers (3 Aug 2019)

And he's only 19! It seems that once he hits the front he can just TT his way to the finish.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2019)

He won that in style ! Or did they give him a bit too much elastic.Youngest ever winner ?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2019)

Tour of Poland.Luka Mezgec took the win,and some sprint it was ! Cav looking a bit more promising of getting some form back.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Tour of Poland.Luka Mezgec took the win,and some sprint it was ! Cav looking a bit more promising of getting some form back.


I didn't see it but was his 18th place better than it sounds?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I didn't see it but was his 18th place better than it sounds?


He made it to the end,debatable wether he was anywhere near the top end though.Be positive,little steps and all that !
Mezgec pissed it though !


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He made it to the end,debatable wether he was anywhere near the top end though.Be positive,little steps and all that !
> Mezgec pissed it though !


I remember when Mezgec was only Marcel's lead out man, then he was a serial winner, then he was crap, now he's good again.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I remember when Mezgec was only Marcel's lead out man, then he was a serial winner, then he was crap, now he's good again.


Don't speak too soon,it was his first world tour victory in 5 years.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Aug 2019)

In other breaking news Vivianni wins ride London.Not that surprising I know but Alex Dowset won KOM ! Lol


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> In other breaking news Vivianni wins ride London.Not that surprising I know but *Alex Dowset won KOM* ! Lol



That made me laugh as well. I'm surprised a Colombian didn't win it given all that climbing up those huge mountains around Surrey.

I would change it to KOSH...King of Small Hills.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2019)

Tour of Poland Jackobson DS for the below hand of bars push.So Ackerman takes the stage.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1158418322221871104?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2019)

I just read the sad news that Bjork Lambrecht the Lotto rider has died following the crash he had at the Tour of Poland.I knew he was taken to hospital but didn't realise how bad he was.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1158423443362209792?s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2019)

That makes me feel sick. Poor bloke.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2019)

Me too,absolutely gutted reading it.I was sort of hoping they had it wrong.But sadly not.Never good to hear.

View: https://twitter.com/Lotto_Soudal/status/1158422647287504899?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2019)

Luka Mezgec took the stage today in the tour of Poland.Pradas took 2nd and Ben Swift 3 Rd.
Overall standings

1. Pascal Ackermann (Bora-Hansgrohe) 18:06:30
2. Luka Mezgec (Mitchelton-Scott) +4"
_3. Ben Swift (Team INEOS) +16"_
4. Eduard Prades (Movistar) +18"
5. Matej Mohoric (Bahrain Merida) +20"
_26. Pavel Sivakov (Team INEOS) +24"
33. Tao Geoghegan Hart (Team INEOS) _


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2019)

According to CyclingNews this is Ben Swift's take on the situation...
_
"So if I've got [Tour de Pologne] in line with what I did in [Tour de Romandie], then my next race in Germany, I can be what I was like in [Tour of Norway]. Then at the Tour of Britain, hopefully, I can be what I was like in the Tour de Suisse_

Did they use Google translate and back again?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> According to CyclingNews this is Ben Swift's take on the situation...
> _
> "So if I've got [Tour de Pologne] in line with what I did in [Tour de Romandie], then my next race in Germany, I can be what I was like in [Tour of Norway]. Then at the Tour of Britain, hopefully, I can be what I was like in the Tour de Suisse_
> 
> Did they use Google translate and back again?


Problems with the bidons at Ineos ?


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2019)

Remco Evenopole takes the European TT title by some margin at 19 years old.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Remco Evenopole takes the European TT title by some margin at 19 years old.



View: https://twitter.com/CafeRoubaix/status/1159466477550034944?s=19

Reckon he's going to win everything by 22 and go back to football ?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2019)

Pretty good stage at the tour of Poland today which was won by Vinnegard the Lotto rider.He beat Sivakof to the line by a fair margin after doing quite a bit of work beforehand.First pro win aswell.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Pretty good stage at the tour of Poland today which was won by Vinnegard the Lotto rider.He beat Sivakof to the line by a fair margin after doing quite a bit of work beforehand.First pro win aswell.


He looked pretty useful too.
I thought Tao GH looked like he was going better than Sivakov but had to stay on sentry duty.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> He looked pretty useful too.
> I thought Tao GH looked like he was going better than Sivakov but had to stay on sentry duty.


Yea me too.They played that stage perfect too (Ineos ) Swifty looked good to set Sivakof up who really should have won that stage.I like TGH as a rider though,I'm sure he'll have some fun soon.He was a match for any of the chasers today.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2019)

Mohoric took the stage win today and Sivakov took the overall victory at the tour of Poland.
Pretty impressive by Sivakof and Tao G Hart who came in 5th overall.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Mohoric took the stage win today and Sivakov took the overall victory at the tour of Poland.
> Pretty impressive by Sivakof and Tao G Hart who came in 5th overall.


There are a decent crop of up and coming youngsters in the peloton lately


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> There are a decent crop of up and coming youngsters in the peloton lately


Danger of being "past your best" at 25 !!


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Danger of being "past your best" at 25 !!


My money would on Evenepoel, VDP and WVA having longevity but it's possible. 
I was past my best before I was 25 incidentally...


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2019)

Vivviani takes the win in European championships.Lampaert 2nd Ackerman 3rd.


----------



## dragon72 (11 Aug 2019)

Alkmaar a bit too hilly for Cavendish


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Aug 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Alkmaar a bit too hilly for Cavendish


Came in 31st..


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2019)

dragon72 said:


> Alkmaar a bit too hilly for Cavendish


He did some good legwork for Lawless who was the protected rider, I believe.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2019)

MVDP won the latest round of the MTB champs, beating the local hero, Schurter, and is now going back on the road to prepare for the Worlds.
Amazing talent


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> MVDP won the latest round of the MTB champs, beating the local hero, Schurter, and is now going back on the road to prepare for the Worlds.
> Amazing talent


Got to be a good bet for Yorkshire ?


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Got to be a good bet for Yorkshire ?


He's doing the Arctic race of Norway this week...
...so good prep for Yorkshire


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> He's doing the Arctic race of Norway this week...
> ...so good prep for Yorkshire


Lol more apt name somehow than Binky Bank !


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol more apt name somehow than Binky Bank !


And Sam Bennett takes the stage 1 sprint at the Binky Banky Bonky tour


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2019)

Just watched last half hour of highlights of the race.
Good win by Bennet in shitty conditions.I do really like him as a rider,that's got to put his price up a bit ? I think maybe a QS jersey on him ?


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched last half hour of highlights of the race.
> Good win by Bennet in shitty conditions.I do really like him as a rider,that's got to put his price up a bit ? I think maybe a QS jersey on him ?


Yes, he was cagey in the interview. Maybe Bora are having second thoughts?


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2019)

Not sure if it counts as "real" racing, but EF have been sending some of their riders to some interesting events this year.

Lachlan Morton and Alex Howes rode Dirty Kanza and Leadville 100. Morton also rode and won GBDuro and has talked of entering TCR.

(Peter Stetina from Trek also rode Leadville.)


----------



## roadrash (13 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> (Peter Stetina from Trek also rode Leadville.)




did he also sing the theme to karate kid


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2019)

Sam Bennet takes stage 2 in Binkbank tour.Looks like nobody can touch him in the sprint.


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2019)

Sam Bennet makes it a trio at bonky bank, bloody close though , I thought Dylan Groanagain had it.


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2019)

In the post race interview he said …..someone caught my back wheel in the last corner and I couldn't change gear 

he is the first person ever to win three in a row @bonky bink


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2019)

Three in a row ! Sammy is the man sprinting in this race.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2019)

This Binckbank tour is flat and boring


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> This Binckbank tour is flat and boring


That's what highlights are for,stick with it today.For Belgium it's almost a Alpine stage !
Could Bennet take the overall win ?


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Could Bennet take the overall win ?


Looking at S7, I very much doubt it.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Looking at S7, I very much doubt it.
> 
> View attachment 480111


Yes I know wishfull thinking.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

Who said it's not exiting ? @rich p trying to get to Waitrose.

View: https://twitter.com/EdwardTheuns/status/1161923528620486656?s=19


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Who said it's not exiting ? @rich p trying to get to Waitrose.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/EdwardTheuns/status/1161923528620486656?s=19



What happened to him, there's no sign after the peloton pass. Do you think he's still in the peloton 50k down the road?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> What happened to him, there's no sign after the peloton pass. Do you think he's still in the peloton 50k down the road?


Lol ! Who rich ? Last spotted outside the boozer shaking but managing to hold on to his drink !


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol ! Who rich ? Last spotted outside the boozer shaking but managing to hold on to his drink !


I've never seen him spill any either.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Oy you two, I have feelings too, you know!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> What happened to him, there's no sign after the peloton pass. Do you think he's still in the peloton 50k down the road?


Is that him on the other side of the zebra, though God knows how he got there!


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes I know wishfull thinking.


p.s. I didn't buy a garden bench in the end...


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

Wellens takes the stage win at Bink bank.Meant to say and the overall lead.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

Artic race of Norway

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1162025693217206273?s=19


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Artic race of Norway
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1162025693217206273?s=19



Cummings (remember him?) nearly soloed to a trademark win of old but MVDP won the sprint at a canter. Amazing,


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2019)

I'm starting to get me Van Der's mixed up. I may have to make an organogram.


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> That's what highlights are for,stick with it today.For Belgium it's almost a Alpine stage !
> Could Bennet take the overall win ?



Not now, lol.
The only decent stage looks like the last one - more like Belgian Classics terrain.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Cummings (remember him?) nearly soloed to a trademark win of old but MVDP won the sprint at a canter. Amazing,


At 38 Cummins should be happy to just finish the stage ! He's got the KOM to keep him happy.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> At 38 Cummins should be happy to just finish the stage ! He's got the KOM to keep him happy.


The OM is obviously 'old man' but what does the K stand for?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

In the VueltaABurgos (have I spelt it right ?) Sosa took the stage for Ineos taking the overall lead also.
Leader for the Veulta...the big one ?


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> The OM is obviously 'old man' but what does the K stand for?



knackered!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> knackered!!!


I will henceforth be unable to read the letters KOM without thinking Knackered Old Man


----------



## Slow But Determined (16 Aug 2019)

Thoroughly enjoying the tour of Utah, a few different names, riders willing to have a go at attacking.

A good watch.


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2019)

hodge takes the stage at banky bunk,... just pipped bennet on the line


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> hodge takes the stage at banky bunk,... just pipped bennet on the line


Hodeg, first Columbian to ever win a stage.
Pointless fact I know !


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

MVDP lost out to Coquard in the Arctic being as badly placed as Sam was in the Bunky Bonk


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

Talking of minor races...
...the flying mullet wins stage 2 of the Czech tour with Impey in yellow.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> MVDP lost out to Coquard in the Arctic being as badly placed as Sam was in the Bunky Bonk



View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1162396237036998656?s=19


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1162396237036998656?s=19



I don't know if you saw it Adam but MVDP was trying to get into position soloing with no team mates for the last few kms.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I don't know if you saw it Adam but MVDP was trying to get into position soloing with no team mates for the last few kms.


Missed it Rich.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Missed it Rich.


I saw it between naps...
But he used up a lot of energy and still ended up in the wrong place. 
Maybe needs a different team if he ever concentrated on the road.
Belgium should do in the Worlds!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I saw it between naps...
> But he used up a lot of energy and still ended up in the wrong place.
> Maybe needs a different team if he ever concentrated on the road.
> Belgium should do in the Worlds!


Be interesting to see when he's up against the likes of Vivianni,Ewan in Sprint finishes ,and they want to sit on his wheel ! He goes from a fair bit out,I'll give him that.
Anyway he's on fire,onwards and upwards !


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2019)

Stage win in the Tour of Norway for Odd Christian Eiking (Norwegian so home win) beat Barguill into 2nd and Lutsenko into 3rd on the stage.
@Dogtrousers will be celebrating a Wanty win !
Meanwhile in the ever exiting Binky Bonk Fillipa Ganna took the stage win for Ineos.Tim Wellens still the overall leader.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Stage win in the Tour of Norway for Odd Christian Eiking (Norwegian so home win) beat Barguill into 2nd and Lutsenko into 3rd on the stage.
> @Dogtrousers will be celebrating a Wanty win !
> Meanwhile in the ever exiting Binky Bonk Fillipa Ganna took the stage win for Ineos.Tim Wellens still the overall leader.


And Harry Tanfield in 5th


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

Lachlan Morton won the stage in the tour of Utah yesterday aswell.Hes rode some mad races this year.Looks to have paid off for him and EF.


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Lachlan Morton won the stage in the tour of Utah yesterday aswell.Hes rode some mad races this year.Looks to have paid off for him and EF.



Interview with Morton. Seems like he's enjoying his racing. ..

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/morton-making-the-most-of-ef-education-firsts-alternative-calendar/


----------



## roadrash (18 Aug 2019)

Barguil started the day as the arctic tour of Norway race leader but loses over all by one second to lutsenko.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

Stage win for Naesen at binky bonk.But a deserved overall win for Laurens de plus who snatched it from Wellens.


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2019)

Ouch. Pidcock fell on his face today at tour de l'avenir. A shame as he was well placed.


----------



## brommers (21 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Ouch. Pidcock fell on his face today at tour de l'avenir. A shame as he was well placed.




View: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1ZUKw9gzhl/


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2019)

Feck ! Wish id eaten before seeing that brommers !


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Ouch. Pidcock fell on his face today at tour de l'avenir. A shame as he was well placed.


That's a shame. Is there no footage of the race?
Hopefully he'll be okay for the World Champs


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> That's a shame. Is there no footage of the race?
> Hopefully he'll be okay for the World Champs



I haven't seen any footage. I just saw the photo Brommers posted pass by on instagram. World Champs course looks like it could be his sort of terrain.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2019)

You can sometimes get streams of it on net.Such as https://tiz-cycling.live/l.php


----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> View: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1ZUKw9gzhl/



Ouch doesn't really cover that!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

Just had a look at the Tour of Germany and there's a amazing line up for this race.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Just had a look at the Tour of Germany and there's a amazing line up for this race.


You're right, it's a stellar cast!
It's probably the last nostalgic outing for the Cav-Renshaw double act too. They were great back in the day!


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2019)

They certainly was, it would be great to see cav get a win, not sure he will but it would be good for his morale


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

As much as it pains me to say...I can't see Cav getting back to the sort of form to challenge the top sprinters out there.I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Just had a look at the Tour of Germany and there's a amazing line up for this race.



Here's a link. 

https://www.deutschland-tour.com/fileadmin/content/Teams___Fahrer/Liste_des_partants_DTT19_1PAGE.pdf


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> As much as it pains me to say...I can't see Cav getting back to the sort of form to challenge the top sprinters out there.I hope I'm wrong.


It looks like he didn't even start the last stage but I don't know why.
edit - he was a dnf I think


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> It looks like he didn't even start the last stage but I don't know why.
> edit - he was a dnf I think


I don't think he was terribly enthusiastic about that: Stage 1: 100th, 2: 110th, 3: 74th, 4: DNF


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think he was terribly enthusiastic about that: Stage 1: 100th, 2: 110th, 3: 74th, 4: DNF


Saving himself for the ToB?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

Nasty crash for Bouhanni.Looks like he was trying to push with shoulder ? 

View: https://twitter.com/BenjiNaesen/status/1170717613787439104?s=19


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Since the ToB thread is a load of grainy photos and people telling us where they stood, I'll post this here!
MVDP is adding to his impressive palmares at the ToB. Stick a tenner on him for the Worlds!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Michael Matthews won the first Canadian race. Geraint was in it and I thought he might be nearer the pointy end. Maybe he'll try harder this evening in number 2.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Since the ToB thread is a load of grainy photos and people telling us where they stood, I'll post this here!
> MVDP is adding to his impressive palmares at the ToB. Stick a tenner on him for the Worlds!


Not really watched much of it but he'll be the favourite,for sure.
I'll go for the E/W bet on Phil Gil.He is riding isn't he ?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Michael Matthews won the first Canadian race. Geraint was in it and I thought he might be nearer the pointy end. Maybe he'll try harder this evening in number 2.


Did you watch it ? He came from a bit back didn't he.I know his secret...
"I’ve playing a lot of Playstation recently and that definitely helped me to see all the gaps in the bunch and time my sprint
Said Matthews


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

just seen footage on twitter of the crash that took down Lopez, Roglic,Martin and many others, it was a biggy
.
View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1172524115892326401


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Not really watched much of it but he'll be the favourite,for sure.
> I'll go for the E/W bet on Phil Gil.He is riding isn't he ?


I haven't watched any of it at all. 
I suspect Phil G will be there but will he be the protected rider, if that's how the Belgians work.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

He's favourite but Sagan, Mathhews, Alaphillipe, PhilGil etc willbe a good contest.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2019)

Bardet has shorter odds than Swift.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Bardet has shorter odds than Swift.


I didn't know Bardet was riding ?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Bardet has shorter odds than Swift.


How lumpy is the final circuit?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I didn't know Bardet was riding ?


He's in the odds above but that might mean nothing. 
Thomas is having doubts about targetting the ITT due to lack of form, training and motivation.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

which translates to ….too much beer and welshcakes


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> He's in the odds above but that might mean nothing.
> Thomas is having doubts about targetting the ITT due to lack of form, training and motivation.


I usually follow Bardet but not seen heard much from him,I'm sure I read the French squad a while ago and he wasn't in there then ? Maybe just me


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I usually follow Bardet but not seen heard much from him,I'm sure I read the French squad a while ago and he wasn't in there then ? Maybe just me


Looks like you're right
_Alaphilippe will be supported by the veteran Tony Gallopin (Ag2r La Mondiale) and Christophe Laporte (Cofidis). Two Deceuninck – Quick-Step team-mates also make the squad, Florian Sénéchal and Rémi Cavagna, the 24-year-old currently riding the Vuelta a España for the Belgian team. Julien Bernard (Trek-Segafredo) and Anthony Roux (Groupama-FDJ) complete the eight-man squad
Read more at https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...d-yorkshire-worlds-436656#T2FDwYpMUY0HMxc2.99_


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> How lumpy is the final circuit?


I'd it not laps of Harrogate at the finish ? 6 or 7 I think


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd it not laps of Harrogate at the finish ? 6 or 7 I think


I've tried that in Google translate but it came up with 'Adam's possibly pissed'


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Looks like you're right
> _Alaphilippe will be supported by the veteran Tony Gallopin (Ag2r La Mondiale) and Christophe Laporte (Cofidis). Two Deceuninck – Quick-Step team-mates also make the squad, Florian Sénéchal and Rémi Cavagna, the 24-year-old currently riding the Vuelta a España for the Belgian team. Julien Bernard (Trek-Segafredo) and Anthony Roux (Groupama-FDJ) complete the eight-man squad
> Read more at https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...d-yorkshire-worlds-436656#T2FDwYpMUY0HMxc2.99_


I won't put a bet on him then, Alaphilippe on the other hand...


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I've tried that in Google translate but it came up with 'Adam's possibly pissed'


Daytime drinking on a phone.Hope your fecking sunburnt !


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Daytime drinking on a phone.Hope your fecking sunburnt !


Yep, it's 23 deg C in sunny Brighton!


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2019)

A proper minor race with proper minor participants...
...apart from Adam Yates.
I can't imagine he's too thrilled about doing this one?
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-croatia/2019/stage-1/startlist


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> A proper minor race with proper minor participants...
> ...apart from Adam Yates.
> I can't imagine he's too thrilled about doing this one?
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-croatia/2019/stage-1/startlist


All inclusive in Croatia,what's the weather like !


----------



## roadrash (1 Oct 2019)

not exactly attracted the cream of the crop for this race have they...


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> All inclusive in Croatia,what's the weather like !


Beachy and peachy - what time's our flight?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> A proper minor race with proper minor participants...
> ...apart from Adam Yates.
> I can't imagine he's too thrilled about doing this one?
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-croatia/2019/stage-1/startlist


Watched the highlights of this race last night,Mohoric out till next year.

View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1179515623333928960?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched the highlights of this race last night,Mohoric out till next year.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1179515623333928960?s=19



What an effing twat


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> What an effing twat


I'm pretty sure he was a feckin race official aswell !


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm pretty sure he was a feckin race official aswell !


Yes I think you're right, he had a badge and was inside the barriers but I saw it reported as a spectator


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1179769206948204545?s=19

Ironically I think it was one of QS that caused the crash there a bit angry at !


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Oct 2019)

Roglic wins at Giro del emillia

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1180496805777350657?s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2019)

Adam Yates wins the 'queen' stage and should take the GC tomorrow in Croatia


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Adam Yates wins the 'queen' stage and should take the GC tomorrow in Croatia


It was a less than stellar field but you can only beat the opposition that are there - cliché time!
When I say less than stellar...
Adam came in 10th...
...just behind me


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2019)

And today Adam takes GC and KoM


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2019)

.


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2019)

Colbrelli takes the GP Beghelli from Valvpiti in a pretty awful Spanish national champion jersey. Defending champ Mollema in fifth, tried to escape on run in unsuccessfully.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2019)

Pretty good line up for this race today,think it's on Eurosport at 2,30.

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1181271669060624384?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2019)

Roglic takes the win at the tres Vali Varesene found his form again after the world's !


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Roglic takes the win at the tres Vali Varesene found his form again after the world's !


I know talking to myself....anyone watch the above race yesterday ? Roglic made the finish look more than easy,quite enjoyed it.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I know talking to myself....anyone watch the above race yesterday ? Roglic made the finish look more than easy,quite enjoyed it.


I fell asleep before the finish. Nothing to do with the racing but more to do with the beer I'd consumed earlier


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> I fell asleep before the finish. Nothing to do with the racing but more to do with the beer I'd consumed earlier


Feck,living the dream !


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Oct 2019)

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1181935846452289537?s=19

I like Woods,glad he won today.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2019)

Bernal wins the Gran Piemonte to make him a marked man in Il Lombardia. Amongst others of course
https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/gran-piemonte-2019/elite-men/results/


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Bernal wins the Gran Piemonte to make him a marked man in Il Lombardia. Amongst others of course
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/gran-piemonte-2019/elite-men/results/


Watched end of the race on my phone,Sosa didn't half do some ride there for Bernal ! Enjoyed that race and day before,highlight for me was Woods dropping Valverde !
Got to be in with a shout for tommorow.

View: https://twitter.com/flobikes/status/1181939425820979200?s=19


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Watched end of the race on my phone,Sosa didn't half do some ride there for Bernal ! Enjoyed that race and day before,highlight for me was Woods dropping Valverde !
> Got to be in with a shout for tommorow.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/flobikes/status/1181939425820979200?s=19



What's the weather like out there, Adam?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> What's the weather like out there, Adam?


Nice and sunny,with a moderate breeze keeps taking me back to the bar...art galleries and wine with Mrs Adam today,bikes and beer in Como tommorow.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Oct 2019)

Who you reckon @rich p ? Had a fiver on Bernal at 10/1,and a e/w on Woods at 6/1


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Who you reckon @rich p ? Had a fiver on Bernal at 10/1,and a e/w on Woods at 6/1


I think for betting you've nailed it. They're the form horses - and decent odds.
Roglic is the obvious choice with his form lately but odds probably too short.
Nibali will surely have a go as will ValvPiti.
I thought Moscon might go well too as a rank outsider.
There's loads of good riders like Landa, Martin, Yates, Gilbert but hard to see any of them beating Bernal and Roglic unless it comes down to a sprint.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> I think for betting you've nailed it. They're the form horses - and decent odds.
> Roglic is the obvious choice with his form lately but odds probably too short.
> Nibali will surely have a go as will ValvPiti.
> I thought Moscon might go well too as a rank outsider.
> There's loads of good riders like Landa, Martin, Yates, Gilbert but hard to see any of them beating Bernal and Roglic unless it comes down to a sprint.


Roglic 2/1 favourite.Felt gulty not backing Nibali as it's his stomping ground,had a couple of quid at 16/1.
That's me done with betting off to the start to watch


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Roglic 2/1 favourite.Felt gulty not backing Nibali as it's his stomping ground,had a couple of quid at 16/1.
> That's me done with betting off to the start to watch


Have fun. I must come over one year


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Have fun. I must come over one year


Lovely city Bergamo..no cycling pics but just for you.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2019)

Laurens ten Dam's last race as a pro today.


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2019)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-guangxi/2019/stage-2

Dan McClay won a stage in China beating a decent bunch of sprinters


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/tour-of-guangxi/2019/stage-2
> 
> Dan McClay won a stage in China beating a decent bunch of sprinters


Mass won a stage of.that didn't he ? Sort of forgot about him this year.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Mass won a stage of.that didn't he ? Sort of forgot about him this year.


Saving himself to be drinks carrier for ValvPiti next year!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Saving himself to be drinks carrier for ValvPiti next year!


Mas won it ! Maybe Valvliti will be fetching the bottles.....nah


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Mas won it ! Maybe Valvliti will be fetching the bottles.....nah


Talking of 'ex-dopers', did you notice that the evergreen Francisco Mancebo came 4th in the Japan Cup at the ripe old age of 43. Operacion Puerto lives on!
https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/francisco-mancebo


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Talking of 'ex-dopers', did you notice that the evergreen Francisco Mancebo came 4th in the Japan Cup at the ripe old age of 43. Operacion Puerto lives on!
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/francisco-mancebo


Is that the one Mollema won...competitive 43 year old ? Yeah right.


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Is that the one Mollema won...competitive 43 year old ? Yeah right.


Oscar Sevilla is still riding for a Colombian team at 43 but they pale into the shadow of the the positively ancient David Rebellin still doping going at the ripe old age of 48!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Oscar Sevilla is still riding for a Colombian team at 43 but they pale into the shadow of the the positively ancient David Rebellin still doping going at the ripe old age of 48!


48 is the new.....whatever.I find it hard enough just getting up at 51 !


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> 48 is the new.....whatever.I find it hard enough just getting up at 51 !


At 65 I find the little blue pills invaluable!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> At 65 I find the little blue pills invaluable!


Them days have long gone.....I prefer cough syrup lately


----------



## mjr (22 Oct 2019)

I am scared of what race you two are discussing!


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2019)

mjr said:


> I am scared of what race you two are discussing!


We PM secrets....well Rich does


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2019)

Maybe not for this thread ? 
Anyway no Tour of California next year..no big loss I guess.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1189293081524346881?s=19


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2019)

It's always been a less good race than it should have been but it's still sad when races fall by the wayside.
It must be tough to make races pay for themselves without any state or national assistance, as Jonathan Vaughters pointed out comparing the ToCal to Dubai and Qatar etc


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> It's always been a less good race than it should have been but it's still sad when races fall by the wayside.
> It must be tough to make races pay for themselves without any state or national assistance, as Jonathan Vaughters pointed out comparing the ToCal to Dubai and Qatar etc


Yes shame it wasn't the tour of Dubai instead.Money talks...


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> It's always been a less good race than it should have been but it's still sad when races fall by the wayside.
> It must be tough to make races pay for themselves without any state or national assistance, as Jonathan Vaughters pointed out comparing the ToCal to Dubai and Qatar etc


Mmm California or Saudi ?....must be the stunning scenery in Saudi that swung it.

View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1189577784860925953?s=19


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Mmm California or Saudi ?....must be the stunning scenery in Saudi that swung it.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/velonews/status/1189577784860925953?s=19



My money's on Tosh Van der Sande doing well...

...or Sander Armee...


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2019)

Not sure why this poipped up on Twitter yesterday but I'm with @theclaud in shorts about 30 seconds in.
Getting very wet!
I'm in shorts, for clarification!

View: https://twitter.com/TourofBritain/status/1189595822049988608?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> Not sure why this poipped up on Twitter yesterday but I'm with @theclaud in shorts about 30 seconds in.
> Getting very wet!
> I'm in shorts, for clarification!
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TourofBritain/status/1189595822049988608?s=20



It was wet and @theclaud stood and watched....with so many drinking establishments around ? How she's changed !


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It was wet and @theclaud stood and watched....with so many drinking establishments around ? How she's changed !


She was just a slip of a lass, barely out of short trousers. I took her out a coke and a packet of cheese and onion...


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2019)

rich p said:


> She was just a slip of a lass, barely out of short trousers. I took her out a coke and a packet of cheese and onion...


She's not changed a bit then....if you substitute the coke for "anything alcoholic".


----------



## theclaud (31 Oct 2019)

Cheeky bastards. 

Here's some ludicrous old soak who was making a nuisance of himself...







And here's a famous nose...


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2019)

theclaud said:


> Cheeky bastards.
> 
> Here's some ludicrous old soak who was making a nuisance of himself...
> 
> ...



How did you get so close to Brad,I'd never wash again.


----------



## theclaud (31 Oct 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> How did you get so close to Brad,I'd never wash again.


It was taken whilst jumping out of the way - most of the riders are (understandably) fighting for those smoother channels either side of the cobbles...


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2019)

theclaud said:


> Cheeky bastards.
> 
> Here's some ludicrous old soak who was making a nuisance of himself...
> 
> ...


Ludicrous old soaked...
Bloody wet Wales!


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2019)

Wrong section but who cares.
I've been watching the cyclocross season for the first time. My son got me into being an armchair fan,
MVDP is a beast, a great. The Namur race was a fabulous spectacle of axle deep mud which he won despite setbacks and yesterday he won again despite falling off and dropping to dead last on lap 1.
Toon Aerts has pushed him but busted some ribs in Namur while Tom Piudcock has been regularly top 5.
Wout Van Aert has come back from his Tour injury and finished 5th yesterday.

I'd highly recommend watching it as an hour well spent,


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Wrong section but who cares.
> I've been watching the cyclocross season for the first time. My son got me into being an armchair fan,
> MVDP is a beast, a great. The Namur race was a fabulous spectacle of axle deep mud which he won despite setbacks and yesterday he won again despite falling off and dropping to dead last on lap 1.
> Toon Aerts has pushed him but busted some ribs in Namur while Tom Piudcock has been regularly top 5.
> ...


Where did you watch it..Eurosport ?


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Where did you watch it..Eurosport ?


Sometimes Eurosport, sometimes on the GCN Youtube channel and apparently on Red Bull channel but I've not tried that one.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Sometimes Eurosport, sometimes on the GCN Youtube channel and apparently on Red Bull channel but I've not tried that one.


At the in laws in Ireland till tommorow,ive had to suffer such horrors as My Fair City (don't ask !) and endless Christmas carol music...all in the name of Xmas 
Still there has been copious food and alcohol not all bad.
I'll take a look when home


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> At the in laws in Ireland till tommorow,ive had to suffer such horrors as My Fair City (don't ask !) and endless Christmas carol music...all in the name of Xmas
> Still there has been copious food and alcohol not all bad.
> I'll take a look when home


Holy Jaysus, Mary mother of God... 
... as my mum used to say


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> At the in laws in Ireland till tommorow,ive had to suffer such horrors as My Fair City (don't ask !) and endless Christmas carol music...all in the name of Xmas
> Still there has been copious food and alcohol not all bad.
> I'll take a look when home


Live now on GCN YouTube. An urban cyclo-cross. MVDP in the lead... again


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Dec 2019)

rich p said:


> Live now on GCN YouTube. An urban cyclo-cross. MVDP in the lead... again


Thanks but city are on 😁


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2020)

The early season Eddie Soens race is back on, having been originally cancelled last week: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...back-saved-eleventh-hour-new-organiser-445976


----------

